# Just a morning ride photo



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We got an early (6am) morning ride in today before the heat of the day set in. It was nice just taking the mares out instead of the fillys. No worrys about spooking or having to be constantly in teacher mode. 
Got the doe shot very easily, she just stood and looked at us for several minutes. 
The other is just my sweet Vida on a break.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice. I wish I was motivated enough to go ride at 6am. hehe


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't wait till I can ride again and AZ is trained up so I can take early morning rides! Great pics


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

IdahoCowgirl said:


> Nice. I wish I was motivated enough to go ride at 6am. hehe


Yeah! That sounds very nice! Beautiful photo of your black horse!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, beautiful pictures.  I love the scenary!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is that on your property? Must be nice having your own trails


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like fun Maureen. I have the same issue as IdahoCowgirl. I can't seem to make myself get up early in the mornings. Vida is stunning as always.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW Maureen that looks so fun!! great shots.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwww so peaceful


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Sweet. The only time I can get really close to deer is on horseback.

Kudos to you for early riding. Wish I could do it. I work until 1:30 am, no way I can be in the saddle at 6:30, but I agree it IS cooler then!!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice! Thank you for sharing those pretty pictures!
We once stood up early in the morning (04:30) to cut grass. At 09:00 o'clock I need shade. The temperature in the south of Tunisia in summer July/August can rise up to 45 C degrees.
How high is the temperature where you are?
And
Have you ever did a full moon ride?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know what Vida's weather has been like but we have been over 100 (38 C) here for the last several days. Yesterday it got up to 106 (41 C) here in Amarillo. I was talking to my mom last night and she said there was some town around there that hit 117 (47 C).


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh ThanX, it is really so good to know it is not just only in the Sahara where it is hot and where others ride horse! Smrobs


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We did another early morning ride today (7am) but I rode Saro who did very well by the way . Its still in the 80's in the mornings, but cooler than the 100's (37+c) by noon. The weatherman has no good news, suppose to be that all week. 
The land we ride on is very close to home. It belongs to my farmer neighbor who lets us keep about 5-6 miles of trails mowed on it. Its very pretty with lots of open areas and some woods with a spring fed creek to cross. Gotta love good neighbors! 
Just FYI for those who don't know, Saro is one of my green broke 3 year olds and Vida is my 10 yo mare. (saro's mom)
We have talked about doing a moon light ride, but my husband works the graveyard shift and is usually sawing logs by 5 pm even on a day off :lol:


----------



## Hartzel Black (Jul 11, 2009)

I rode my 2 year old chestnut walking horse for 1 hour here in East Texas and it got hot adn hotter..


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Vida is such a pretty girl. Wish I had the motivation you do to ride at 6am!
Thanks for sharing, beautiful shots!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We ehaded out after work Friday afternoon and spent the night at the trail head. got up ate breakfast and fed the horses, Tacked up and rode up to the top of the mountain. The trail had washed out in several placed and we had several blow down trees to cut out. I was leading my filly and she was packing the Chain saw, sledge hammer, some 38" chunks of rebar and other odd tools that I use for trail maintence.

We cut the trees out of the way, and used some 8 foot lengths of logs to retain some of the trail that was washing out. Drive rebar behind the log and fill in with course granual material. The trail was passable as it was but got pretty hairy in the fall / winter when it was covered with snow. The retaining should help to widen those spots and level them out. At least I'll be more comfortable pulling a pack train up that trail come hunting season in October.

Around 3pm an afternoon thunder shower blew in. We packed up and rode back to the truck in the rain. All in all it was a nice day. And I was glad to be out.


----------

